# Spleen pain



## Agata (May 29, 2017)

Hi there,

Do any of you experience spleen pain with your Hashimotos?

Thank you,

Agata


----------



## creepingdeath (Apr 6, 2014)

I occasionally get pain on both sides of my lower ribcage areas.
My doctor and I attributed it to constipation and trapped gas at the hepatic and splenic flexures of the large intestine.
My gallbladder also gets inflamed for no reason "no stones or disease".

Taking thyroid hormone replacement is a treatment, not a cure so some of us will still get symptoms from time to time.

Everyone's different when it comes to thyroid disease.


----------



## visc (Feb 22, 2014)

I started getting this 1.5 years ago. I went to the ER thinking it was kidney stones. They did X-ray, CT, and US and found nothing wrong with anything in the abdomen.

It's been there off and on. But what I think might be the cause is gas or full intestines pushing on my rib on the left side. The I press the ribs inward with my thumb they sometimes pop and the pain is relieved. So it couldn't be organ I think.

What happens when you press in that area? Did you ever get tests done? A enlarged spleen is super serious


----------

